# I thought cories were lazy



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

My cories are crazy. I only have 3 but they swim along the bottom and glass all the glass. I've read they are lazy during the day on some websites and they go crazy all day long, could it be the shrimp pellets they get every day but saturday is blood worm day. I've heard they are a lot more active in shoals of 6+. They would need depresents. They been like probably since I got them months ago. Does anyone have hyper cories too?


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Mine have periods where they are lazy and resting and then periods when they go nutso. :lol: They are fun to watch for sure.

I love watching them slurp up bloodworms like spaghetti noodles.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cories are about the most active species of catfish i have ever kept....always zipping around acting silly...very entertaining..
yours are completely normal..


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds normal to me.


----------



## Cory (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe you like to change the water more often but small amount. This can excite them.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

As the lady says, "they're like puppies! With their sniffing through the sand and wagging their little tails to move around"


----------

